# Saginaw River Outing???



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

my Friend and I have been talking about heading up that way to do some ice fishing. Its about an hour drive. What type of set up would we need?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'd like to keep posted on this. It's looking like I could make it.


----------



## dako (Apr 12, 2002)

sounds great just got to know when and where my dad might come also


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Count me in. Let me know where and when.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I could haul a BBQ grill down there if people want to bring something to cook on it. Maybe get some brats or hot dogs.

Advantage of going to downtown is there's a good fishing hole right behind Hooter's.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

for those still interrested!!!!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32396 

Steve 

That would be great if you could bring a grill!!!! I could also bring some hotdogs and such!!!

Who all plans on coming?


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

I expect to be there by sun-up. I'll be sure to hook up with you this time Riverboy. I saw your truck at the 'bean' last time but didn't see your shanty and the wind was so strong I couldn't leave my stuff. Oh well, I didn't catch anything that day, though I saw about 6 on the camera.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

If you would have left it on the 8th I would have been there. Oh well maybe next time, I quess I'll just go accross the street and fish Crystal Lake, been slamming the lakers there.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I'll have to go ahead and take a pass on this one. "Mini-Magnet" has basketball tournaments this weekend.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey guys I am trying to make it to this outing since I am a newbeeee to this great web site. BUTTTT its the wifes anniversary on the 8th. Any good times over that way we can do on the 8th so I can be on the river the 9th?? Look foward to meating you guys.


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

Hey I am new to this site also, looks like you are shutting the preacher out by having it on sunday morning. LOL,Unless it's and all day thing. 

Rev........


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah it will probably be from sun up to sun down so show up when ever you want.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll be there. I'll bring both of my shanties. That way if it's real cold or real windy someone can use it and get out of the wind & cold. I have a 2 man shappell, but fishing for eye's ( as riverboy has showed me), a two man shanty becomes a one man shanty, lol. I also have a Shappel Rover 1 person shanty, but that wil be occupied,  

See you all on the river....


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

I've been planning a trip to the river but things have gottin in the way. This sounds like a chance to put some faces on the posts if you know what I mean. I'll be the guy useing a cane,easy to spot.
Probably have my Bro along , been trying to get him to register with this site. This ought to do it.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry guys can't make it this time.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there an easy place to put my 4 man cope with built in heater and lanterns on the river? It would be great for a warm up hut for all at the outing. Its on wheels, has a hitch and I haul it with my 3-wheeler. Please let me know because I am working on aniversary wife into going to saginaw this weakend.(she dont fish THANK GOD!!!)


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Alot of guys were interrested at one time for this outing. Just curious to see who still is.

For sure: Slammer, Myself, Flyrod4stl, Shoeman, Highpowered, Outsider. I hope I didnt miss anyone!!!

Showed interrest: Chromium, SFK, Weezer, Steelyhead, ypsifly, Kingfisher 11, Getaway, Dako, SteveBrandle,Toots, Walley Mike, Whale, Hoffie, Scottyhover, Slowpoke, Patchhero, Bow Hunting Brandon, Rat city hooker, Rev. Doyle, And whoever else!!!

So are you guys still plan on coming!!!! Should be a great time!!!! I have a little over half full bottle of the WISERS to share!!!!

Come on Steve I would like to meet you one of these days!!!!!

Anyone have any questions on gear to bring, Lures to use, etc. etc?

Hope to see a large group out there Sunday!!!!!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Riverboy,
I won't be able to make it, bummer. I have too many previous engagments.

You were right Ralf, my fishing IS getting in the way of my fishing! LOL

Enjoy, and be careful!!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm still on the maybe list. I may only have time to shoot over and say howdy (and raz the Shoeman a little. )


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I never been to one of these outings before. Do we meet before we go out to fish or do we just go on out? I will bring my radio and be on ch 8 anyways. I would like to meet some of you guys. cya.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm still planning on being there, but not till afternoon. I can still bring the BBQ grille if it's still needed.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

slowpoke,

We all just go out, then meet. If you get there the same time as some one, then meet at that time. I will be the one sitting in a shappel rover single person shanty with duct tape on the back   I should be there between 6 and 6:30 or earlier. My truck has two M-S sticker's on it, both on the topper. I'll bring some minnow's as well, and i'm sure there will be a few more bucket's of minnow's as well.


Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I should have plenty of minnows too. Just in case here is directions to the nearest bait shop. Take Tittabwasse to Adams St.,take a right, then hang a left on Johnson St and it will be on the left next to Bridgeview sports. The place is called Nikki's and the charge like $1.59 for a dozen.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ill pick up some extra minnows also!!!!

We probably will be fishing a little north of the access along the west side of the shipping channel. Look for the group of guys. Ill have my shappel 3000 out on the ice. Anyone got a flag or sometime to fly? That would be a good marker!!!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be there for sure. Depending on my willpower, I may make the morning bite, but more than likely I will roll in at about noon and wait for the evening bite. (It is a bit a drive for me....trying to get there by 6 a.m. might be too much!  ) Is anyone else staying until the evening?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I will fish the evening bite and i am sure riverboy will too. Dont know who else though


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

yep right now I plan on being there all day!!! Ill be packing a lunch!!!!


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll be there and I'm bringing friends .
We'll be in a green f-250 with a solid side cap. Two shapell 3000 shanty's and two blue minute man shatny's. I'll have the radio on channel 8. I do have a yellow and black checker flagstick from golf I could bring as a marker. But with the radio's and the congrigation of people enjoying soda's on the river I don't think you'll need it.


I may need someone to show me how to net one of those hogs through the ice though!! 

See ya Sunday!!


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

Ill be there as long as me and chris can get my dads truck! TeamPolariracing said he'll drop by later that day.


Corbin


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I've cleared my schedule, like I've got one, I'll be there for sure!!!!...Patch


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

For sure: Slammer00, riverboy, Flyrod4steelhead, Shoeman, Highpowered, Outsider, teamyamaharacing,teampolarisraing, Young Steve,Steely-Head,patchroo, Rat City Hooker,stevebrandle,slowpoke,Kingfisher 11, dako, highpowered. Hopefully I got everybody, we should have a pretty good turn.
*



But with the radio's and the congrigation of people enjoying soda's on the river I don't think you'll need it.

Click to expand...

 * Yeah I know riverboy will be stocking up on his "sodas."


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

We drinking Coke or 7-up this weekend.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I might show up...I have so many choices I about where to fish that I don't know where I should go!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh come on N_O just come up here it will be a blast!!!!!!!!

You know it Slammer!!!!!!! I usally just bring the six pack lunch for the evening fish but this time I might have to bring the whole suitcase!!!!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey slammer Whats up with Weezer? He Working?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm still kicking around the idea of going. Probably won't know for sure until Sat.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Scott, i am not sure about him. You know him .


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If anyone needs a ride from the Metro area, let me know. I'm heading out about 4:30am. Don?

Scott, would you be willing to get some extra minners for me? It would save me some time.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

No Problem Ralf!!!!! Just bring your empty bucket!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Scott

I only need 5....lol


----------

